# Stanley 45 plane



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I am starting to get into using hand planes and I am interested in buying a stanley combination plane. I was looking for one that has multiple blades for decorative edges, fluting, etc. Is the 45 my best bet? Or should I be looking at another one? What would be a fair price for one with the blades? I see them for anywhere from 190 to 500. Thanks


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I found this one which is in my area. What would be a fair offer? 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/2983016225.html


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I love it when people post stuff on CL with a picture that isn't their item. There is no way to even guess at value from this ad. He says the one in the pic isn't his. His is missing the box but he says his plane is in better condition and that one looks like it is mint? 
It has two boxes of cutters - how many cutters, what cutters, what cutters are missing?
What about the fence, aux body, cam and all the other little bits and pieces?
Screwdriver and original manual?

And of course he quotes the high end price on fleabay for an earlier type, with all parts mint in the box. So when you show up and point out that it is missing some cutters and doesn't have a box or the original screwdriver or this and that, he isn't going to want to hear that it's only worth 80 bucks to you.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for responding. Yeah I was thinking that also, I just have no idea about these planes and don't really know what I should be looking for with them and how to price them.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a link to the manual. Studying the pics should give you an idea as to what parts there should be. Then checking past auctions on fleabay you can get an idea for what they go for with parts missing, condition varying etc. And don't forget to check past auctions for individual pieces too - if it's "only" missing fence X and fence X sells individually for 2.2 bajillion dollars, then it's not really a bargain if he knocks his "mint-condition-only-missing-this-one-small-piece" 45 from 400 down to $380. 

And having said that - don't trust the ebay prices completely. It all depends on what you're willing to pay. You can buy a 45 for cheap in the right place at the right time, but get two idiots with money and an "I NEED IT NOW" attitude to hit the same auction, and a rusted out parts plane can go for megabucks. That's why you see so many sales on that site where somebody with a feedback rating of 0 just paid fifty bucks for a pile of pocket lint.

Edit: The link I mentioned way up top before going on a pontificating rant:

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45man.pdf


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Just to add to what Joe said, follow some auctions going on now before you jump in. And I would suggest maybe looking for a complete plane with only a blade or two, and looking through the manual to decide what blades you might like and pick them up (there are plenty of individual and small sets of blades that go cheap).

As an example, I recently picked up a 45 (there's a thread about it on here somewhere) with a single blade. Needed a bath in evaporust, a quick sharpen and it's already been used a couple of times. Auction price - $18. Now I'm looking around for the blades that I know I'll use and can probably get the 5 or so I'm looking at for under $10 a piece. No need in my eyes to have a complete set if it's not going to a collectible.

And, as far as that craigslist ad, he maybe legit but that's got red flags all over it.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses and tips, I appreciate it.


----------

